# CFM Folder



## Aegis (Jan 15, 2007)

What's the CFM folder in \System\Library for? OS X can boot just fine without the folder. Looked around and the only bit of information I could find is that it stands for "Code Fragment Manager".

And just FYI for anyone wondering why I would delete anything part of OS X, I'm trying to slim it down a bit. If there's any sort of tool that can do this, please let me know.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's some more information for ya!

http://www.mactech.com/articles/mactech/Vol.10/10.04/ExecutingCode/index.html

Try this link it explains it for both uses;initialization routines and global data routines.


----------

